# Just a little progress



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have been talking about remodeling the basement and a fish room and all that forever now. Here is a little sample of where it is going. It is a painfully slow process. Which is about to get slower with baseball practice 3 days a week now. But I will be ready for the July meeting. It is mine. No one else can host. Not gonna happen. I won't let you. Sorry. Been a long day. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Wow, that looks very nice! Makes me want to set one up. One of these days...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I love discus but breeding is out of the question. Just feeding these buggers four and five times a day is work enough so more power to you, Jim!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks good!

Now when are you gonna get pics of the whole fishroom for us to see


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, if I had anyone to help me move tanks around I might. JK


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> Well, if I had anyone to help me move tanks around I might. JK


You know I'm only a phone call away  Besides, it doesn't take much of an excuse for me to take the car out for a drive!


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

A little more progress. The ungrateful little b****es will go into their new homes tomorrow night. *Finally!* Sorry it's a little blurry. I was in a hurry.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Looks good Jim.


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

Our local Petland has just expanded, and to make a big splash they bought lots of big, beautiful fish for their gtrand opening. Discus were included--first time I've ever seen any in the flesh (or scales, as the case may be). I can see why you are all so enthusiastic about them. Beautiful.

I didn't catch the namd of them but they were blue with dark bars, I think.

Melis


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Are you going to become the new Cinci Discus? When i was at your hosue you said you had no interest in breading. :help:


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am not really trying to breed the little buggers. But if they are going to do it anyway, I might as well try to be good at it. I just want tanks full of beautiful discus.


----------

